# Little bit o sunset



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2004)

View from the stand.  This was a pretty one, but I still cannot capture the real beauty of a sunset.  much better with sunrises.

Jim







and


----------



## HT2 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Kudos JT!!!!!!!!!*

I gotta give it to ya.....

You do put up some great pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 13, 2004)

*sunset over water*

sunset over water


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 13, 2004)

Those are some really cool sunset pics.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 14, 2004)

Spur...yours is very sweet, was it taken through a colored lens?

Jim


----------



## jrgriggs (Nov 14, 2004)

Those are some neat pics


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeh Jim.


----------



## Buckbuster (Nov 14, 2004)

It would be worth sitting in that stand just to see that.


----------

